# What's your main duck shotgun?



## Dub (Nov 21, 2010)

Which one are you taking on your next hunt?


Why do you use that one?


Would you buy another?


----------



## quackwacker (Nov 21, 2010)

Nova............cause its a stone cold Killa


----------



## PintailM2 (Nov 21, 2010)

M2, love my Benelli!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 21, 2010)

SBE cause its smoooooooth!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
And cycles like butttaa.

No other for me.


----------



## brianincc (Nov 21, 2010)

cant go wrong with the old 870.


----------



## gsp754 (Nov 21, 2010)

i like a 50 cal for sky busting!


----------



## good33 (Nov 21, 2010)

my stoger cause it only shoots once, and i like a challenge lol


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 21, 2010)

My main is an Mossy 835. It patterns well and it shoots when I pull the trigger. Never thought it kicked anymore than any other 12 ga. I have shot. 

I will say I borrowed a Stoger semi this weekend to try. I have heard good and bad about them and wanted some first hand experience. I was very impressed to say the least. Very smooth light handling gun.


----------



## drake2215 (Nov 21, 2010)

for me it the benelli M2 i'll slip my Franchi I12 in there a few hunts a year.


----------



## Raf Salazar (Nov 21, 2010)

brianincc said:


> cant go wrong with the old 870.



same here....dropped that thing totally under water; after a good cleaning and some remoil, she still shoots and loads great


----------



## BigSam (Nov 21, 2010)

Beretta 391 or my beretta silver mallard and if im wanting to shoot 3 1/2 il take the Gold but rarely do


----------



## Cpt Sniper (Nov 21, 2010)

I take 2 . my nova for geese, my11-87 for ducks.

cpt sniper


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 21, 2010)

It's been a while since I did much duckin! 

I am fixin to start up again this year.

I'll be carrying the 870.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 21, 2010)

I like my browning gold hunter. 

been layin em down with it since I was 10 years old


----------



## wingding (Nov 22, 2010)

Browning A500G for me. Stoeger M2000 for a backup


----------



## chucksandybyron (Nov 22, 2010)

Gotta say my old reliable 870 is stil my first choice. Never lets me down no matter the conditions. 


But for the HIGH flyers my Browning A-Bolt 7mm Mag works great and not near the lead, its just heck picking up the parts !!


----------



## p_foster07 (Nov 22, 2010)

Definitely Benelli M2


----------



## brownitisdown (Nov 22, 2010)

remington 887 for me


----------



## chase870 (Nov 22, 2010)

870 it will always work. When the auto's freeze and wont work the 870 will


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 22, 2010)

Benelli Vinci.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 22, 2010)

Sbe


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 22, 2010)

Benelli Nova Short Stock.  Fits me well.  I'd buy another.


----------



## caver101 (Nov 22, 2010)

good33 said:


> my stoger cause it only shoots once, and i like a challenge lol



I had one of those, lol. Very true statement! LOL!!!



Super Nova for me now.


----------



## hollerin big (Nov 22, 2010)

I got one of them stoegers its a good little gun all except for not firing every time sent it to the factory got it back six months later still did the same thing. Did some work to the firing spring myself and don't have a problem with it now


----------



## caver101 (Nov 22, 2010)

My stoeger would not fire or eject. Dick's actually exchanged it for my super nova.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 22, 2010)

Beretta AL 391 Urika

Great gun for Waterfowl and Doves.


----------



## kscoggins (Nov 22, 2010)

Sbe2


----------



## gahunter26 (Nov 22, 2010)

Browning Silver Hunter for me. Real smooth shotgun!!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Nov 22, 2010)

Winchester Model 12 made in 1949 , never failed me yet


----------



## Dub (Nov 22, 2010)

Michael F. Gray said:


> Winchester Model 12 made in 1949 , never failed me yet



In my gunsafe is one of those.  

It belonged to my late father-in-law and friend.  It has nice wear on it from the many, many times afield with him.  It was given to my son by my brother-in-law.  He told him to pick any of his grandfather's guns and this is the one he wanted.  My boy made a fine choice.  There were other prettier guns but this was the one his grandfather had more times than not.

I'm proud for him to have it.  

I'm looking forward to the day when he's ready to take it out and hunt some with it.  We'll do Mr. Max proud.


----------



## Jacob Stuckey (Nov 22, 2010)

The 870  for flooded timber because I have submerged it completely and shot it 5 mins later and its trust worthy but Ill take the browning 2000 with me these days. But about to take the ol M2


----------



## Dub (Nov 23, 2010)

As clumsy as I am at times, I'm sure my gun is gonna take a dunking at some point.


----------



## rockwalker (Nov 23, 2010)

SBE2 for me it has seen its share of water and muck and has never failed me yet. Looking to put my hands on a 870 or an 835 later on for a back up and also for my son to use. I about got him talked into going out with us.  he is still hung up on deer.


----------



## bigdharris (Nov 23, 2010)

sbe


----------



## CassGA (Nov 23, 2010)

Benelli M2 for me.


----------



## johnnylightnin (Nov 23, 2010)

Love my m2...best firearm purchase Ive made. Would like to get an 870 or a Nova at some point. Sold my 870 to fund a pistol.


----------



## Duck Hunter 251 (Nov 23, 2010)

Browning BPS.


----------



## JWF III (Nov 23, 2010)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by brianincc
> ...



Heck, dropping it in water,... that's how I clean my 870.  Water bath and compressed air. 

Also doubles as a very good boat paddle. (Unloaded and open chamber of course.)

Main gun's a Franchi 912.

Wyman


----------



## r_hammett86 (Nov 23, 2010)

SBE. shoots everytime, and doubles as a push pole/ paddle.


----------



## threeduckdogs (Nov 23, 2010)

M2000 or old 870 both make great big piles of meat.


----------



## 8pointduck (Nov 23, 2010)

I got 2. Franchi 912 and a Benelli M1.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

winchester sx3.  Just started shooting this and love it.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Nov 23, 2010)

rem 11-87...yes I would buy another,but in a 3.5 if I do...


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 23, 2010)

Benelli M2


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Nov 23, 2010)

The only gun they make to duck hunt with a 20 year old 870.  I would like to have the Super magnum so I could shoot 3 1/2,  But I want buy another until it breaks.


----------



## Gofish206 (Nov 23, 2010)

Benelli SBE


----------



## beretta (Nov 23, 2010)

Silver Mallard!


----------



## ugakbk (Nov 24, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> rem 11-87...yes I would buy another,but in a 3.5 if I do...



Exactly my thoughts


----------



## 242outdoors (Nov 24, 2010)

mossberg 935


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 24, 2010)

The gun  S&W Waterfowler.

Why because it keeps on ticing and shooting

Yes I would buy another if they still made them. they keep shooting. over 20 yrs old.

Good Luck
Larry


----------



## Krs2113 (Nov 24, 2010)

rem 11-87 love it    i have a super nova bought to shoot duck i hate it!!!  its to long for me to pump .....    and gota love the old trusty 870


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 24, 2010)

good33 said:


> my stoger cause it only shoots once, and i like a challenge lol



Aint that the truth!


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 24, 2010)

SBE 2 it helps me crawl through the mud, it works as a paddle, and is the best walking stick out there. O yea and it fires EVERY time. Only gun ill ever duck hunt with. Back up is a Nova.


----------



## MJ'S Daddy (Nov 24, 2010)

The venerable Remington 870...you  CAN'T tear them up.  Been shooting one for 15 years.  Never missed a trigger pull.


----------



## iceman64 (Nov 24, 2010)

Benelli Vinci


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Nov 24, 2010)

berretta 390.. toughest autoloader i've ever owned..  would buy another many times over.


----------



## yzyami (Nov 24, 2010)

xtrema 2


----------



## JWF III (Nov 25, 2010)

> time to go and i was gonna eject the shells out... pump froze solid as a rock. Couldnt BUDGE IT.



Happened to me as well. Just drop it back in the water for a minute or so... It'll thaw right out.

Wyman


----------



## CraigM (Nov 25, 2010)

11-87 supermag


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

Beretta Xtrema 2 as my primary 

Stoeger M2000 as my backup


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 26, 2011)

Browning Maxus


----------



## Tunacash (Nov 26, 2011)

11-87


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Nov 26, 2011)

Super black eagle ii


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2011)

Meatstick is a 11/87 3 inch & meatstick 2 is a 11/87 3.5 inch and I got my 870 as a back up.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 26, 2011)

870 as my main gun and 887 as back up. Hard to change to another gun when the 870 is a proven killer.

YES will buy another 870, maybe a supermag.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 26, 2011)

Dang copycats!!!  well, all of mine are 3"s...



killer elite said:


> Meatstick is a 11/87 3 inch & meatstick 2 is a 11/87 3.5 inch and I got my 870 as a back up.


----------



## Drake1807 (Nov 27, 2011)

Beretta 390. It is the most dependable shotgun that I have ever seen. She don't look all that pretty anymore but she shoots any shell at any time. When my buddies high dollar guns start jamming in rainy or icey conditions she keeps right on shooting.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 27, 2011)

SBE 2 is my primary, but I usually have the Xtrema 2 close at hand for my back up.  Typically I use the SBE 2 if I'm hunting ducks and the Xtrema 2 if I'm targeting geese on the trip.


----------



## gooseslayer26 (Nov 27, 2011)

Vinci....cant beat em!!


----------



## Brushcreek (Nov 27, 2011)

Benelli SBE and wouldn't trade it for the world


----------



## deerslayer11 (Nov 27, 2011)

mossberg 935 flyway edition


----------



## kwil13 (Nov 29, 2011)

Browning Gold Evolve as my primary weapon and a BPS as backup


----------



## tpecho (Nov 29, 2011)

Moss. 835
It will paddle the canoe, clear brush walkin around, lay in the bottom of the river, and still kill ducks. Has never failed me not one time


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2011)

Stoeger M3500


----------



## florida boy (Nov 29, 2011)

870 as primary and an old beat up citori as my backup


----------



## Hunter22 (Nov 29, 2011)

Benelli Vinci cause it has not failed me once even after dropping it in mud/water and having mud stuffed in the barrel. (of course I cleaned it out right then and there). It has never given me any issues no matter what shot I use and my nephews nova is the same way. Super reliable and light weight.


----------



## Ronbow (Nov 29, 2011)

*Ben M-1
*


----------



## Bhrama (Nov 29, 2011)

Benelli Super Nova.

Been rained on, dropped in mud, dropped in pond and always comes out shooting.

Yes, I would buy another.


----------



## Jaker (Nov 29, 2011)

yildiz o/u


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 29, 2011)

Believe it or not, I hunt with a Fausti over and under. It functions well and fits me well, and i can shoot it. Not a very expensive gun, but works for me. I hardly ever hunt with my 870 or my Beretta anymore. Plus, I just kinda like the idea of hunting with an over and under for no particular reason, except that it may just be a more traditional way to hunt.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

Benelli M2. 12ga, 26in barrel.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 30, 2011)

Have hunted with the Browning Gold 3-1/2, Mossy 935 Flyway Special, and the 870.

870 all the way.


----------



## injun joe (Dec 1, 2011)

A-5


----------



## JCT1988 (Dec 1, 2011)

Stoeger m2000 or benelli m1 super90 20 gauge


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 1, 2011)

01Foreman400 said:


> Benelli Vinci.



x2, very easy to take apart and clean, and super smooth and light..


----------



## muckalee (Dec 1, 2011)

Browning A5 Magnum made in 1968


----------



## moose266 (Dec 1, 2011)

PintailM2 said:


> M2, love my Benelli!




x 2


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 2, 2011)

Beretta Extrema 2.


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 2, 2011)

Primary is the Browning Maxxus
Back up is a Franchi 912


----------



## scoggins (Dec 3, 2011)

Beretta Extrema that will shoot anything I've put in it.


got it and 7 chokes for $400


----------

